# quest (ang>cat)



## LazyRach

Hola a tots!

Busco l’equivalent cátala a la paraula anglès *“quest” *(el nom, no el verb).  He trobat *busca *i *recerca*, però en anglès, quest té connatacions més poètiques i aventureres.  Es fa una busca per uns claus perduts, però es fa un "quest" per el grial, per exemple.  Hi ha una altra paraula en català que es pot fer servir per això?

Gracies,

Rachel


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola, LazyRach,

a mi em fa tot l'efecte que en català sempre hem parlat de la _recerca_ del Greal (o Grial) i prou; és a dir, que dubto que hi hagi més opcions. Pensa, de tota manera, que _recerca_ tampoc no és una paraula que es faci servir cada dia: tret del sentit de _research,_ per a nosaltres també és prou poètica ("A la recerca del temps perdut", per exemple...)

Hope it helps!


----------



## News

Hola,

Si és un nom, jo utilitzaria "cerca".

Per exemple, "en cerca del sant graal", a mi en sona poètic...

Espera a veure què diuen els altres companys, però.

PD. Per cert, crec que "busca" no vol dir "cerca", diria que és l'agulla d'un rellotge...


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Estic d'acord amb els altres: "Recerca", "Cerca"...

A no ser que et compliquis la vida parlant d'"una expedició a la recerca del sant graal". Potser aquesta idea d'"expedició" li doni un toc d'aventura, però personalment trobo que no li cal...

Salut!


----------



## Mei

Hola:

A mi m'agrada més "recerca"... "cercar" ho veig cada dia per internet. 

Salut

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mei said:


> Hola:
> 
> A mi m'agrada més "recerca"... "cercar" ho veig cada dia per internet.
> 
> Salut
> 
> Mei


 
Hola, Mei,

He estat investigant (fent recerca... he he..) i sí que és cert que ara el _cercar_ ens pot fer pensar en Google però "en cerca de" em fa l'efecte que fins i tot és més genuí que "a la recerca de": segons el Diccionari de l'Enciclopèdia, aquest darrer ús és recent, concretament del segle XX: potser és una traducció directa del francès _recherche_.

Petons i bona feina!


----------



## DeBarcelona

Una cosa: no és grial sinó graal.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

DeBarcelona said:


> Una cosa: no és grial sinó graal.


 
I _greal_ també! Però sí que és cert que hi ha tendència a dir-ho malament... Com tantes coses!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Reprenc un fil de fa dies perquè se m’acaba d’acudir una cosa... Resulta que he de traduir un títol del francès que és el següent: _La quête de l’autre sexe_. Immediatament m’ha vingut al cap _La conquesta de l’altre sexe_. Dèiem fa uns dies que l’anglès _quest_ només es podia traduir com a _recerca_ o _cerca_, però... segons com, penso que també s’hi val _conquesta_, tenint en compte el que comporta una _quest/quête_ (és a dir, una barreja d’aventura i d’objectius). Què me’n dieu?
 
I acabo d'adonar-me que _conquesta_ integra _quest_. Cap filòleg o etimòleg en pot dir res?
 
Gràcies, com sempre!


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Reprenc un fil de fa dies perquè se m’acaba d’acudir una cosa... Resulta que he de traduir un títol del francès que és el següent: _La quête de l’autre sexe_. Immediatament m’ha vingut al cap _La conquesta de l’altre sexe_. Dèiem fa uns dies que l’anglès _quest_ només es podia traduir com a _recerca_ o _cerca_, però... segons com, penso que també s’hi val _conquesta_, tenint en compte el que comporta una _quest/quête_ (és a dir, una barreja d’aventura i d’objectius). Què me’n dieu?
> 
> I acabo d'adonar-me que _conquesta_ integra _quest_. Cap filòleg o etimòleg en pot dir res?
> 
> Gràcies, com sempre!



In spite of their common etymology, I don't think you can use "conquest" for "quest":

From answers.com/
conquest
The act or process of conquering. 
Something, such as territory, acquired by conquering.
One that has been captivated or overcome: The pianist made a conquest of every audience on the tour.

quest
The act or an instance of seeking or pursuing something; a search.
An expedition undertaken in medieval romance by a knight in order to perform a prescribed feat: the quest for the Holy Grail.

Lou


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Yes, Lou, but don't you think that somehow a _quest_ implies to _conquer?_ At least in the sense of attaining something and metaphorally speaking...

Have a good day!


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Yes, Lou, but don't you think that somehow a _quest_ implies to _conquer?_ At least in the sense of attaining something and metaphorally speaking...
> 
> Have a good day!



Well, not for me. But it's just an opinion.

And have a nice day yourself!

Lou


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mira, segueixo pensant que _conquesta_ és una possible traducció per a _quest_, si bé introdueix una connotació que no té _recerca_ o _cerca_. Bé, avui ho veig així, potser demà hauré canviat d'opinió...

Gràcies, Lou, de tota manera. Fins aviat!


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Coincidisc amb TPS en que "quest" té un matis addicional, es dir, jo no diria "I am going to make a quest in google", més crec que el matís és més en el sentit de missió que de cerca. Per exemple, en el "Señor de los Anillos" a vegades useu la paraula "Quest" (amb majúscula), traduïda com "la missió".

No sé si me he explicat, si no, ho faig en Castellà.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ant, yo también lo veo así.

Una salutació des de Barcelona!


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Mira, segueixo pensant que _conquesta_ és una possible traducció per a _quest_, si bé introdueix una connotació que no té _recerca_ o _cerca_. Bé, avui ho veig així, potser demà hauré canviat d'opinió...
> 
> Gràcies, Lou, de tota manera. Fins aviat!



Checking a dictionary of synonyms, I see that a quest is also something of an adventure or enterprise. It says that quest "implies a search or pursuit, always of that which is elusive or even impossible to attain".  A "mission", suggested by Antpax, is closer to a task, but if your task involves searching for something, then quest might well be appropriate.

In any event, let us know what you decide.

Lou


----------



## News

For me "conquesta" implies that you finally reached what you were trying to achieve, and "recerca" doesn't...

For example:

Va conquerir les terres =  va aconseguir dominar-les
Va anar a la recerca de noves terres = no implica que les aconseguís...

However, I don't know if "quest" has different meanings than "search"...

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

News said:


> For me "conquesta" implies that you finally reached what you were trying to achieve, and "recerca" doesn't...
> 
> For example:
> 
> Va conquerir les terres = va aconseguir dominar-les
> Va anar a la recerca de noves terres = no implica que les aconseguís...


 
Bon vespre a tothom! 

Però també es pot dir _anar a la conquesta de_, oi? S'introdueix un matís més aventurer... Bé, és que de fet la llengua és tan flexible i tan depenent dels contextos...

Una abraçada i fins aviat!


----------

